
Reddit bans ads for adult-oriented products and services - tinodotim
https://www.reddit.com/r/redditads/comments/bdwlin/update_to_nsfw_advertising_policy/
======
mindslight
It's comforting to see that reddit's censorship craze was likely just the tip
of a common destroy-the-business-from-within arc.

I'll never comprehend how it happens so blatantly. I can only imagine it's the
result of grave causality misjudgment while transitioning to the closed world
paradigm - thinking "having all these users would be extremely lucrative if
only they didn't ____", ignoring that this is the main reason you have all
those users in the first place!

